# first trout!



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

grand daughter brought her boyfriend over for some fishing during spring break. he'd never caught a trout. his first was a 27.5 in pig. she's been fishing her entire life and doesn't have one that big. i think she was a little jealous. i bet i see more of them this summer.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats to him.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice dragon for his first one.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Trout Weight*

That's a beauty. How much did that thing weigh?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

hit a home run his first swing


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

location? was this today?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Bigdaddy's said:


> location? was this today?


west galveston bay, friday morning. we didn't weigh it, i'd guess 6 1/2- 7 #. normally we'd release it, we did release another 27 and a 26, but being his first trout, i just couldn't ask him to let it go.


----------



## Txfire409 (Jan 20, 2013)

very nice trout. good luck to him on doing it again.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

note: Brandon's next trip was to reality----a skunk.


----------

